# LLM



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Been fishing the LLM the past few days with Ralph, John and Kenny. Learned a bunch from each of them. The LLM fever has bitten me hard. I don't mind the extra hour and a half drive to fish there.

The first day I fished with Ralph and saw large numbers of 20+ inch trout. Most fish were spooky (full moon?) but it was great to see what great shape this fishery is in.

Fished the second day with John near the east cut. Another first for me. Lots of gelcoat eating oysters on the south end of East Cut but caught a couple of fish on VIP's before moving to the sands. The fish definitely got more aggressive as the day went on. I caught one fish on a 80ft. Hail Mary cast in 20mph winds after 5 refusals. NEVER give up! Great memory.

Fished the last day with photographer, guide and friend, Kenny Smith. Saw lots of fish early but low light and 25mph winds made the catching difficult in the early morning. The third stop was not looking great until I spotted a feesh 70ft or so and made a cast that had me wondering who just did that? I dropped the crab 2 inches in front of his nose and it was gone before I could get the slack out! That was way cool.

Next stop was near Cullen House and Kenny spotted a feesh near a creek entrance and I made another cast that had me wondering just who in the heck was casting. Feesh was big and pulled us toward the mangroves. The fun was just starting. High winds were pushing the boat. The feesh was pulling the boat. Sound the alarm we are going in the mangroves. Kenny and I danced around each other laughing our kesters off. Try dancing with a 6ft plus guide with a 24 ft push pole with a 25 inch red and a 9ft whippy stick closing fast on the mangroves. Holy cow that was fun. Kenny stopped the boat 2ft from the mangroves. Another great memory. How lucky can a guy get!

What turned out to be the last stop of the day got us another large red that took me way into the backing. A 7 spotter. Time to quit. We hated the thought of ruining the memory of this last BIG feesh.

Here is a pic of the first feesh. Not big but the cast and the eat are burned in my memory.

I need lessons from Ish on how to white out the faces so this is all you get.

Kenny has some great pictures from the LLM and the wildlife refuge.
http://www.inshorenearshore.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

when are you gonna take me down there? i give good pole...


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Good pole is no good if you can't get there. How are your machete skills?? 

Grass is BAD. I lost count of the overheat alarms. But 20 in a day is about right. You can get 10 just getting from the intercoastal to the sands. And you know how our boats love grass. I shoulda put a low water pickup this winter.

Soon, pale one, soon.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw u guys out there, polling just south of the cullen channel along the spoil islands. I came around from the south and as I got onto the cullen channel the overheat alarm started. I had to come down and let it inhale some water to cool off. I was in a white Shallow Sport with 4 kids onboard.


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

The grass is a pain right now. Sorry, but I feel a little better knowing that we were not the only ones suffering :smile:.


----------

